# Your First EDC Light



## Lopezepol75 (Dec 29, 2011)

what was the first flashlight you EDCed (every day carried). Did you start EDCing crappy lights then buy better ones to replace them or did you already have good lights then start carrying them?

My first EDC light was one of those cheap 9 5mm LED lights. after breaking two or three of them I decided to upgrade and bought a Streamlight polytac. from there I bought a LD20 and after that is history.


----------



## eh4 (Dec 29, 2011)

yeah, I've always pretty much been "every day knowing right where a flashlight is". 
That meant a a 3D maglight in the car, or a succession of early led hand lights and led headlamps. 
The photon was the first real, practical edc light for me, I've had a red CMG Infinity for 10 years + and it's excellent for the amazing things that it does but it's no regular utility light.
Photon and CMG aside, the mini maglight was the first "good" small light for me, but I'd carry one at work or in my tool bag.
Got a SF E2E and carried that for a couple years but I didn't like feeding it batteries at all, never got smart and got ahead of the game with ordering them or rechargeables.

So I'm stoked to jump back into this with the great reviews and information I've gleaned from you guys.
Ordered an HDS Rotary the beginning of November with rechargeables and a 12 pack of primaries, and have consoled myself in the mean time with EDC carrying a ZL H51Fc for the last month with some eneloops -love that light.

Overall, it looks like it's gotten exponentially easier to edc a Good light in the last 8 years. and I can see that I was missing out for the last few, but this has proved to be an excellent time to get back into it.


----------



## flatline (Dec 29, 2011)

In 2001, my wife bought me a purple 2AA minimag that I carried on my belt daily until I bought one of the first run Neutral Quark AAs. I carried the Quark for a while before switching to an L-mini II (also neutral) and then settled on the high CRI HDS Executive Clicky which I've carried almost exclusively since I bought it mid-2010 or so. 

I hope to get as much use out of the HDS as I did that purple minimag.

--flatline


----------



## Flint&Steel (Dec 29, 2011)

I used to think mini-mags were the end all/be all, and never went camping or fishing without one. Then I found CPF in late '09, purchased a Quark 123-2T (first-run neutral, and so glad I did) in January '10 and have since had at LEAST two lights on me at all times, with backup batteries of course. And I don't miss the mini-mags at all


----------



## GaAslamp (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been an EDC sort of person since about 5 years of age (influenced by things like Batman's utility belt ), and have carried a flashlight around almost from the beginning. For a while I didn't have a flashlight that was suitable for EDC, though. My family had a couple of those good old 6V lanterns and some very cheap 2D flashlights (leaking batteries kept ruining them, hence the focus on cheapness :shakehead). I thought about EDCing a disposable flashlight that I found around the house (probably a Life Lite ), but it was still too bulky and the batteries were weak. Then one day I read a story about a boy who used a penlight to read at night and do some urban exploring, and I figured that was exactly what I needed! Not long afterward I finally, unexpectedly, found my first EDC flashlight when I was at Disneyland :twothumbs:







My mom bought it for me. It's mostly plastic (polystyrene) and measures 4.9" x 0.56"--about the size of a Preon 2. Although it's crappy by the general standards of this forum, it held up rather well over years of being EDCed by a child. I took good care of it, though, never using its flimsy clip as a clip--because it was also the switch--and always making sure that I didn't leave the same batteries (2xAAA) in it for too long. Except for some minor scuffing and oxidation, I think it looks pretty good for a well-used 30-year-old penlight (the photo above was taken recently--that's my actual childhood EDC flashlight, not a stock photo), and it still works fine. I don't use it much these days because it has sentimental value, and I have plenty of other more rugged and capable flashlights, of course. I do, however, drop in a couple of AAAs now and then to fire it up, the last such instance having been this September 8, when the big San Diego blackout occurred. :laughing:

That's not so weird for me, by the way. I still use a couple of fountain pens--one over 40 and the other over 50 years old--every day (I don't carry them, though) because they write better than modern pens and they're so durable (clearly). I just wrote a check with one this morning, in fact, using a special anti-fraud ink (modern). It'll be interesting to see whether my Sheaffer Snorkel and Parker "51" will continue to be used after I'm gone...assuming that people will still use pens or even know how to write by then, that is.... :shrug:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 30, 2011)

While I've always collected lights the first I really EDC'd was an Arc AAA, purchased shortly after finding CPF a long time ago. It's still with me on the keychain.

Geoff


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 30, 2011)

Started to EDC flashlights in November 2010. Started with the single AA Energizer Ultimate Lithium one. I got it on clearance at Target for some $27.xx


----------



## iron potato (Dec 30, 2011)

Always wanted a small EDC flashlight, then got one Tank007 TK568 since May last year, replaced by Sunwayman V10A XM-L (prefer a spill rather than long throw on TK568), add in a backup JetBeam PC20 & another Olight i1 EOS on my keyring as well


----------



## IronPrayers (Dec 30, 2011)

I carry a Nitecore D10 SP W during the day and a Nitecore Defender Infinity at night.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Dec 30, 2011)

I first started EDCing a light back in 1997 when I started working in a manufacturing line. I was responsible for sometimes setting up the CNC tools for the machine operators, so I needed some light in order to position the cutting blades correctly close to the parts being worked on. The lights inside the CNC tools were terrible. I carried my 2 AA Mini-Maglite in a belt holster back then. I had the light since the late 1980s, though I don't remember the exact year that I bought it. I bought it at a flea market brand new and still in the packaging.

I EDCed that same Mini-Mag for about six years until the bulbs burned out. I shelved the light because I was too lazy to buy another bulb.

I still EDC that very same black Mini-Mag in a belt holster, but it has been upgraded and modified. It now is my backup light to my main EDC light, a Fenix LD20.


----------



## blah9 (Dec 30, 2011)

I always had some sort of small coin-cell keychain flashlight. However, once I heard about the Fenix LD01 I started carrying that in my Leatherman case on my belt, and my EDC flashlight has become immensely more useful.


----------



## think2x (Dec 30, 2011)

Coast TAC Torch V2 (the predecessor to the PX25) 8 years ago (maybe) it advertised something like 160 lumens. I never could get it fail and finally gifted it away to a co-worker.[h=1][/h]


----------



## ABitDark (Dec 30, 2011)

A double AA Pelican Mitylite Xenon. Bright, focused and good contrast in the woods. Was always in my briefcase, car, or on my person.


----------



## Tomcat! (Dec 30, 2011)

I started collecting and EDCing as a child waaaaay back in the early 70's thanks to the monthly give aways for the free Tandy newsletter. (Tandy was the British arm of RadioShack.) Anyone here of a certain age would remember (both UK and US) that they would print a coupon every month for a cheap, and I really do mean cheap, AA torch. As I lived 2 mins walk from my nearest store, I go and pick up my freebie every month. I think they sales people must have taken pity on this light obsessed kid and didn't complain about me taking so many lights. I also had a Battery Club card which entitled you to free batteries at certain times, so I was able to feed my lights. I always had a light in my school bag, one in every room in the house, and a pile under my bed. Although I had lots of lights, they would fall apart pretty quickly so the numbers never added up to ridiculous proportions. I once got a free 4D light via a Tandy coupon, which was the best thing ever, as far as a kid was concerned. Unlike the AAs, this 4D was only made out of the _second_ most crappy quality plastic known to man.


----------



## climberkid (Dec 30, 2011)

First flashlight I ever EDCd was a TK10. I always had a maglite around or sometimes a dorcy. TK10 was the first meaningful light I bought back in 2007-08 when I joined. From there it was all over.... 


Alex


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 30, 2011)

A SureFire L1. Owning a good-quality light that I could count on justified flashlight EDC for me.



Flying Turtle said:


> While I've always collected lights the first I really EDC'd was an Arc AAA, purchased shortly after finding CPF a long time ago. It's still with me on the keychain.


:thumbsup:




GaAslamp said:


> [...] I still use a couple of fountain pens--one over 40 and the other over 50 years old--every day (I don't carry them, though) because they write better than modern pens and they're so durable (clearly). I just wrote a check with one this morning, in fact, using a special anti-fraud ink (modern). It'll be interesting to see whether my Sheaffer Snorkel and Parker "51" will continue to be used after I'm gone...assuming that people will still use pens or even know how to write by then, that is.... :shrug:


I don't get it with pens - when you scroll the screen down, your writing stays in the same place. Furthermore, 'delete' or 'backspace' don't seem to do anything at all. What's _with_ _that _?? :ironic:




ABitDark said:


> A double AA Pelican Mitylite Xenon. Bright, focused and good contrast in the woods. Was always in my briefcase, car, or on my person.


Actually, those 2xAAA Mitylites were the first flashlights that really got my attention, way back in the 80's. I found them to be FAR more reliable than the MiniMags, in a slimmer & handier form factor.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 30, 2011)

I guess I started regularly carrying a light when I was in the Army, '89-'93. CMG Infinity with red LED went everywhere with me, including two overseas deployments. Got into the early Photon lights, squeeze only and slide switch after that. A Mag or two or three, and then had a salesman come visit where I work selling some Fenix lights. Bought a LDO (?) (The one with strobe and S.O.S, not the newer one) AAA with 10440 cells and a Nano charger for an insane amount of money in hindsight, not able to believe how much light came out of that little guy. Knew nothing of Li-Ion cells, or the consequences of heat for little lights...  After smoking the Fenix, and those poor Ultrafire 10440's I searched the 'net for more info and found this place called CPF. Been down hill ever since... :shakehead :nana: :devil:


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 30, 2011)

2AA side by side plastic incan. 
Then a Mag Solitaire starting in the late '90s.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Dec 30, 2011)

My first was an EX10 with a Ti bezel from Russ and a trit locator pimped into the piston.


----------



## flashlight nut (Dec 30, 2011)

I realized I needed to carry a flashlight 24/7 about 6 or 7 years ago. I bought a Surefire Outdoorsman for the task. I carried it until I found CPF almost 2 years ago. Then I discovered Novatac, HDS, Fenix, Eagletac, Nitecore, etc. Now it's a HDS 170 Cn around the clock.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Dec 30, 2011)

My first EDC was an Innova X5 type light. It was the first of the X5 series sold to me by Snap on Tools. I carried that light for quite a while. It always worked and the batteries were never dead. It fit in my pocket nice. I tried to carry other lights like mini mags, but I was always let down. The lights either broke, were too big, or the batteries were dead and I would stop carrying them. I thought it was crazy to spend $ 50.00 on the Innova. It was cheaper than owning 10 $12.00 flashlights looking back.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 30, 2011)

I think my first e.d.c. was a 2AA Minimag. However, I didn't always e.d.c. it since it required holstering it on my belt. Looking back, I remember the day I stopped carrying spare batteries for it. I was at school, in the middle of science class, when I felt a painful burning sensation on my left thigh. I had mistakenly put over a dozen AA alkaline batteries in my pants pocket with my keys. The keys made contact with the batteries and shorted causing the keys to heat up and burn my leg. I burned my hands trying to get the keys out as I couldn't just take my pants off in the middle of the class. I learned an important lesson in science class that day: don't put your keys in the same pocket as batteries. In 2000 or 2001, I got a Photon II for e.d.c. but it wasn't bright enough and I couldn't change the batteries easily. I moved on to an Inova X5 which was brighter but seeing the cost of the batteries made me want a rechargeable option. I bought a pair of CR123A lithium ion cells that claimed to be 3.0 volts (they were 3.7 volts). The first time using these cells, I fried the l.e.d.s. It took awhile to get a real e.d.c. as the first l.e.d. lights used expensive batteries and were inefficient (costly to run) or used 3AA batteries making them too long to e.d.c.. I finally found my first real e.d.c. after lurking awhile on this forum. It was the Fenix P3D Q5. It still used expensive batteries, but used an l.e.d. more than twice as efficient and bright as the luxeon l.e.d.s. (making it as cheap to run on lithiums as a luxeon light on alkalines). It ran 16 hours on bright enough to hike a trail at night, and was bright enough on turbo to find the trail when I got lost. I could do at least 5 night hikes before changing the batteries, so cost of the batteries wasn't an issue. It only weighed 3 oz. so this was my first good light for backpacking as well.


----------



## GaAslamp (Dec 31, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> I don't get it with pens - when you scroll the screen down, your writing stays in the same place. Furthermore, 'delete' or 'backspace' don't seem to do anything at all. What's _with_ _that _?? :ironic:



That's odd--when I scroll a sheet of paper, the writing moves with the paper. oo:


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 31, 2011)

My first EDC was a maglite 3 then 6 cell and a mini maglite 2AA, I eventually upgraded to a Blackhawk Gladius and slowly my intrest grew from there.


----------



## Chevy-SS (Dec 31, 2011)

First EDC (about two years ago) was Quark 123*2 Tactical XP-G R5. Even after buying ~50 additional lights, I am still using the 123*2 as my EDC.


----------



## ieslei (Dec 31, 2011)

Both Quark Mini AA R5 and Fenix LD20 R4. Unforgettable ones


----------



## Launch Mini (Dec 31, 2011)

My first was a Spy007. I am a watch enthusiast and a friend used a Lummi to charge his superluminova on his watch. 
I asked about it and he pointed me here about 2 days before Dave released a run of SPYs. The rest is history.


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 31, 2011)

Fenix TK20, and although it isn't as bright as the TK41 or Klarus XT20, I still love it, especially its tint.


----------



## jamie.91 (Dec 31, 2011)

My romisen RC-N3, bright, good tint and what a little thrower  still one of my favourite lights


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Dec 31, 2011)

My first EDC was a Techna 2AA dive light in 1980. I was a sailor and the Techna was just small enough to always be in my pocket with it's lanyard clipped to my belt. It was a tough light but IIRC I beat it up enough that I pretty much had to replace it every year.

Runtime, output and bulb life were all horrible compared to what we have today but they *always worked* under demanding conditions.


----------



## Websniper (Jan 1, 2012)

I started EDC'ing an Asp keychain light when we started carrying them at work.

The first "real" light I began to EDC was a Surefire E1B, and then it was a first gen Streamlight Stylus pro

After I lost or misplaced the Stylus (and got tired of the poor brightness and thickness of the single CR123 E1B), I went quite a while without an EDC light until picking up a Maratac aaa. That was the light that re-ignited my interests in flashlights, and I have now picked up a Preon 2 neutral with a spare Preon 1 body, a Quark AA2 neutral, and a Zebralight H51FC for starters...


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 2, 2012)

Launch Mini said:


> My first was a Spy007. I am a watch enthusiast and a friend used a Lummi to. Barge his superluminova on his watch.
> I asked about it and he pointed me here about 2 days before Dave released a run of SPYs. The rest is history.


Wow, talk about starting at the top. oo:

My first flashlight was some little plastic 2xAA thing my dad gave me when I was a toddler. The two halves of the shell were held together with a single slot-head screw, and the internals all slotted into place. I took that light apart and put it back together so many times...

...a few years later, my dad gave me a 2xAA Mini Maglite because I kept swiping his. Not sure what happened to that one, but I do know I managed to burn out all the spare bulbs far too quickly -- too much cycling on and off, I think.

...in high school I wanted an ASP Tac-Lite, but there was no way I could afford one on a grocery-bagger's income. I didn't like any of the cheap flashlights, so I basically went without in high school.

...in college I discovered the Arc AAA online, and I bought one. Carried it every day for years. Still have it in a drawer. Nowadays I carry a Jetbeam TC-R2 Ti and a Muyshondt Aeon Ti. I'm quite happy with them.


----------



## pocketlight (Jan 2, 2012)

I just carry a couple of lights in my backpack, one of them is a Pretzel headlamp and a backup 1AAA maglite 
Soon i will add the ZL sc600


----------



## GunnarGG (Jan 2, 2012)

At work I have carried a cheap 2xAAA incan penlight for many years.
Replaced by Preon 2ww and now Preon 2 HCRI.

When not at work I didn't EDC a light until I joined cpf and found the little ITP A3. 
Now it's a Fenix ld01 or Revo SS NW.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2012)

My first was an Arc AAA & I still carry it over all these years.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## PelicanCaseNut (Jan 2, 2012)

surefire E1B 110 lumen version


----------



## greatscoot (Jan 2, 2012)

Way back when, I had an Eveready 2AA penlight plus assorted other single AAA penlights. My first real EDC was a mini-mag. A surefire Original 6P was my first taste of a real flashlight. Since then I have carried an E1B, but now my EDC is an HDC Rotary.


----------



## Cody Jansen (Jan 2, 2012)

quark 123^2


----------



## hellraiser (Jan 4, 2012)

My first was a AAA mini mag on my key chain. Hated it from day one. Not very bright and would constantly turn on on my pocket. Couldn't wait till it would break. Darn thing lasted years. Left my keys in my jeans and into the wash it went... R.I.P.

After that a bought a Eddie bower silver AAA light from target on sale for around 5 bucks. I figured it had an led and clicky so it should be ok... Lasted about a month.

Now I've had a fenix ld01 in my pocket for a couple of years. Love it and it's still goin strong.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jan 4, 2012)

I received a SF E2D in 2005 as a wedding gift. I carried that light daily and still carry it sometimes today, it remains one of my favorite lights even though it is an incandescent. That is the light that got me hooked on SF. Now I have a rotation of different SF's, today I have a 6P with Thrunite LED-single mode.


----------



## Samy (Jan 4, 2012)

2xAA Mini Maglight with that little incandescent bulb i bought 10-15 years ago, I didn't really EDC it though. This year i have dived right in to modern LED lights and a few weeks ago i found my 2AA Minimag and with fresh batteries i couldn't believe how dim and horribly yellow it is.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jan 4, 2012)

1982 - Bought an L.A. Screw 3D Smoke-Cutter. Also a few 3 & 4 D Mags during this time.

1984 - My first 2AA Mini-mag (what a wonderful light, @ that time)

1985 - Streamlight SL-20. 

1995 - got my first 3 SF's (2 - 6P's & a 9P) and have pretty much had a 6P/9P, or some form of SF on my belt ever since. 

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## Duraflametree (Jan 4, 2012)

My first EDC and still current one is my Fenix P2D. I have other lights in my backpack, but this light is so small it's no problem to have it on my belt in a holster.


----------



## foldinghunter (Jan 5, 2012)

After living almost 55 years,(and working nights for 25 of them) I finally decided to EDC a light. I have a Jetbeam BC20 S2 coming soon and look forward to finding a comfortable way of carrying it along with a pocketknife and Keltek P3AT.<img src="http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/images/smilies/rolleye11.gif" border="0" alt="" title="whistle" smilieid="86" class="inlineimg">


----------



## dajab77 (Jan 5, 2012)

My first EDC was a Rexlight that my brother-in-law gave me a couple of years ago,while were geocaching in Lubbock.


----------



## freeloader700 (Jan 9, 2012)

Fenix LD20+ was my first EDC

Love that light. I have thrown that thing clear across a warehouse numerous times and doesn't skip a beat. Tough anodizing.

One thing I didn't like about it was that the pocket clip could only be one way. So you have the head sticking out of your pocket. 

All in all thats a good light. I am going to be switching to a Spark SL5 for an EDC. Not sure if I want to get with the OW or CW. I think I am going to go with the XP-G just because of how small the reflector is, I don't think the XM-L is going to work well for me


----------



## Branman (Feb 23, 2013)

my first EDC light was a mag solitare. I upgraded that years ago to a streamlight stylus pro. LED technology has been updated since I bought the stylus pro so I upgraded again. I bought a new stylus pro which is 48 lumens from the 24 of the original. I also picked up a Preon 1 gen 2 w/clicky tailcap.


----------



## Imon (Feb 23, 2013)

I still remember my first EDC light it was a cheap 1xAAA Dorcy aluminum flashlight that used a 5mm LED. It was angry blue and direct drive and it was pretty dim but I remember thinking the batteries lasted forever. :laughing:
This was back around 2004 and I even took it on some caving trips! Funny, back when I used to go caving I remember most of us used incandescent headlamps. I was so proud of my Dorcy too since the batteries lasted so long but we had to replace the batteries in our incan headlamp every few hours.


----------



## GG_Blaisdell (Feb 24, 2013)

Maratac AAA v.1 was the first.


----------



## tech25 (Feb 27, 2013)

I started with a disposable penlight, then had a 1xAA plastic light, after that onto my dream light- a mini mag!- it even carried a spare bulb in the tail cap! I had that one for years and got to be able to change bulbs in the dark. From there it was surfire G2L, now its a zebralight SC600w.


----------



## dna89 (Feb 28, 2013)

Fenix PD32


----------



## JCD (Mar 1, 2013)

I first carried a Fenix PD30. I quit carrying it because it wore holes in the rear pocket of my jeans, and it wasn't ever very useful (far too bright, even on low, for typical tasks, too much throw to provide good flood and too small too throw well, poor UI). Ironically, I EDC that same light today, but rarely use it, _maybe_ a couple times each year. It's my "in case I forget to bring a flashlight" flashlight.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Mar 1, 2013)

My first EDC light was a mini mag light. It was not even mine. It was around 1996 and I and two other friends were leaving Tennessee to go caving in Alabama. We were headed to the property of my friend’s girlfriend. The three of us met to car pool for the trip. Chris was a budding flashoholic and was big into maglites. He carried two large D cell lights in his car and showed them off with pride. He purchased a twin pack of mini maglites just for the trip, tore the package open and handed one to me and to my friend Jim. We used the lights in the cave that evening. 

About two days later after arriving back home I visited Jim’s house. When I arrived I noticed a mini maglite on Jim’s bed. I asked if it was the light that belonged to Chris and Jim said yes. Do you think he would mind if I steal it? Jim said no go ahead so I attached the light to my key chain.

Over the months I discovered just how convenient that little light really was. Turn the head and it was a 7 lumen flood light that lit up the area in front of me and if needed I could focus the beam for more distance. It was the only EDC gear I really used. I know many here have had the same experience. That was my first light and I still have it to this day.


----------



## fisk-king (Mar 1, 2013)

A crappy Pelican L1 .


----------



## Aiizaiisia (Mar 2, 2013)

Lopezepol75 said:


> what was the first flashlight you EDCed (every day carried). Did you start EDCing crappy lights then buy better ones to replace them or did you already have good lights then start carrying them?
> 
> My first EDC light was one of those cheap 9 5mm LED lights. after breaking two or three of them I decided to upgrade and bought a Streamlight polytac. from there I bought a LD20 and after that is history.




My first EDC is the Quantum DD by Steve ku. Hahas I will use it till i find there's a need for second EDC


----------



## Cataract (Mar 5, 2013)

[email protected] Solitaire, about 11 years ago. 

I got it for work, along with an imitation Swiss army knife, but I also carried those on my days off sometimes. I remember the other guys laughing at me for carrying a flashlight and a knife. Took no more than one day before someone called on the radio "can you come over here with you flashlight and your knife?" The funny part is none of them ever followed the example except a new guy who was hired afterwards. They laughed at him too and he also got called over for his knife and light within the same week he got them. A few years later I changed jobs and left all that at home because I had a [email protected] mini in my tool case.

I started EDCing again 4.5 years ago for my current job (L0D at first) because I figured it was my flashaholic duty. I never leave home without a flashlight or 3 since then and, not long after, also with a knife or 2. 

I couldn't bring myself to throw away my very first EDC, so the solitaire and imitation Swiss army knife are now in the car, along a few other lights and knives. At least they still get used once or twice a year. The L0D is now on my keys along a smal Spyderco knife.


----------



## rayman (Mar 7, 2013)

I bought my first flashlight when I was about 5-6 years old on vacation in Bolzano in Italy, I could still tell you the store if I'm there . That was green 2AA Mini Mag, a really powerful flashlight for me at that time. That would be my first EDC as I carried it everywhere from then on . Since have that light and will always keep it.

rayman


----------



## whateatsrabbits (Mar 7, 2013)

I had a cmg infinity on my key ring for years, used it a bunch, and only changed the battery once or twice.
Then I got a quark 123 , used that for like a year, then I started carrying a peak elcap, then logan.
Now I use a macs ti xml edc.


----------



## foreman (Mar 8, 2013)

an Arc AAA but can't find it anymore.


----------



## turdfergusson (Mar 8, 2013)

A Fenix E11, then started lurking around here and imediately bought and have been carrying an EagleTac D25A neutral. I really like the tint, but the backwards clicky took some getting used to.


----------



## Dr.444 (Mar 11, 2013)

Life Gear 80 Lumens !! ,, great little light but it's dead now :sweat:


----------



## xevious (Mar 11, 2013)

Prior to visiting CPF, I'd never seen the initials "EDC" nor even the term "every day carry." I kept a small micro light on my car key chain, but that's it. Never thought I should carry a flashlight with me anywhere, unless I was going camping.

Then I happened upon CPF while researching a flashlight. A few months later, I started carrying a Fenix L0D-Q5 in my left front pocket. I still carry it. At night, when I go out I usually take along a larger light (small form factor: Fenix P3D/P30D or NovaTac 120P; larger form factor: Olight M20, Regalight WT1, or Nitecore EA4).


----------



## Random Dan (Mar 11, 2013)

The first light I carried consistently was a Streamlight Keymate, clipped RFP next to a CRKT PECK.


----------



## HotWire (Mar 11, 2013)

I had one of the very first coin-cel LED lights. People wondered how I got the blue color!


----------



## joelbnyc (Mar 13, 2013)

Coast lenser micro v9 in 2004







Looking for a replacement a few months ago I found CPF, now I'm a junkie... Edc a 4sevens mini ml soon to be replaced with an eagletac in my bag and a klarus aaaa or quantum did on my keychain


----------



## buds224 (Mar 13, 2013)

Started with a mini Mag, then discovered my first EDC LED in a River Rock x1 AA light and that rolled into an LD20 where the addiction began.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Mar 13, 2013)

I started off with Mini-Maglites, then switched to a Surefire E2E. Nowadays, my EDC lights are much smaller! (E1B or a Malkoff MDC SHO.)


----------



## appliancejunk (Mar 13, 2013)

Stared EDC a 2X AA Maglite in 1986 when I started vocational school. Thing sure have changed since then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy (Mar 13, 2013)

eh4 said:


> yeah, I've always pretty much been "every day knowing right where a flashlight is".


Years ago I carried a maglight solitair for a few months.
Then much more recently that little silver guy $2 from harbor freight, but I had to keep the tail cap loose so the side button wouldn't kill the battery while in my pocket.





Now I am carrying a little blue Nano. It's always with me, and like eh4 above, I'm usually near a bigger light (than I would typically carry) if needed, and I know just where it is!


----------



## merritt (Mar 13, 2013)

I never ever carried a flashlight until about a month ago. It would have been a great benifit to me if flashlight technoligy had been this advanced years ago. Working for the Airlines for 38 years we used 2 d cell vapour proof lights. After a couple of hours of inspection it was off to the tool crib for new battery's or a burnt out pr2 bulb. Talk about progress.


----------



## parnass (Mar 13, 2013)

My first EDC light was an incandescent Maglite Solitaire. That was about a decade ago. The second was a Gerber Infinity Ultra LED. 

Several different LED flashlights followed.


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 14, 2013)

My first EDC light was a Fenix E01 ..... then a Fenix E11..... then a Sunwaman R01A.... then an Olight i3 ..... :X


----------



## fractal (Mar 14, 2013)

I too started with the mag 2xaa back when it was about the only cost effective choice in the 70's. I carried it for years. Then it lived in my bag for a few more. Then I stopped carrying and relied on multi-D mag's in the vehicle or by the bed.

Recently I found out that flashlight technology has evolved significant in the last 30 yrs when I wasn't looking and have started playing with lights again to find a great "bag" light. I also have a button light on my keychain that came for free with some lights I bought. It beats the old mag aa for finding keyholes.


----------



## PB Wilson (Mar 18, 2013)

I've carried a Photon on my keychain for years and it has proven itself useful, but a short while back I purchased a 4sevens Mini 1xAA light. It's easy to carry, lightweight and bright enough for my needs (and then some). It fits in a mini gear pouch that stuffs into a pocket along with various useful things I might need. It's quite a step up from the Photon but not that much more noticeable among all the stuff I lug around in my pockets. I like it.


----------



## Wiggle (Mar 19, 2013)

First light I carried with any real frequency was a Solarforce L2M in 1x123 configuration with whatever drop-in I felt like that day. After that it was the AKOray k109 that I swapped an XR-E Q4-5A into, it was the early one with the 3 programmable slots.


----------



## Turtles (Mar 19, 2013)

My first EDC light was a Victorinox Swiss Army knife Midnite Minichamp. Still have it, as well as a Huntsman Lite. A couple of years ago I got an Olight T10/T15 and have been carrying that ever since. Starting to add 18650 lights now.


----------



## neksium (Mar 19, 2013)

For me was romisen rcg2 but only for a week, then came d25lc2 and now waiting archer 1A!

I m new in flashlights so i must use some of them to see which is better for me.


----------



## nightspark (Mar 19, 2013)

My first EDC was Maglite XL50.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 19, 2013)

PD32 CW, the moved up, now on an alpha ready made.


----------



## franzdom (Mar 19, 2013)

My EDC for a while now has been a TAD LL Micro titanium but as of today it's a copper MBI-HF 

smarkum is a :devil:


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Mar 19, 2013)

I have no idea who made them, but it was the early '80's and it looked a lot like this one:


----------



## darkknightlight (Mar 19, 2013)

From about eight to twelve years of age i carried an incan minimag. When i got my first job as a camp counselor, i always had an incan 3d mag with me. From then on, that light was either with me at camp or mounted in the trunk of my car. A couple years ago i started carrying one of the energizer 1aa tactical lights with me...then i found cpf

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scsmith (Mar 19, 2013)

I didn't start regularly carrying a light until I was in the USAF. Back in late '03 - early '04 that was an Inova X5 for the run time, and relatively small size. I carried a 6P incan as a truly bright light to supplement the X5 when I worked nights. When I deployed in '05 the 6P was replaced with an E1e from the BX. I've carried the E1e everyday since then. In '08 or '09 (after I was out of the USAF) I upgraded it with a KX1 head. I put an E2D tail cap on it last week so it can tail stand. I recently bought an EB1 Tac to replace it, but I frequently put the EB1 head onto the E1e body and carry that.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Mar 20, 2013)

Got my first in early 2011. JETBeam E3S. Carried for a couple months. Was kinda heavy, so I got a Maratac SS for when I was wearing shorts. Good thing - I hosed the switch on the E3S and it was MONTHS before I got it back from China. Tried a few others - none were crap, but none worked as my EDC: Preon2 (came on inadvertantly Groovy! (single mode - eats batteries, kinda slippery) QuarkX123 (finicky head - twice I had to take it off to make it work. I think it's O-Ring related, but I want it to just go when I need it.) Got a Ti D25C last summer and it's been THE ONE ever since. Of course, I've been in line for an HDS Clicky since before then - if it shows up this month (or in May, or...) it MAY become THE NEW ONE. Time will tell. Other than I want that light, at this time, I have absolutely no desire to replace the D25.

Quick update: Got home from work tonight, and the HDS Clicky was on the kitchen table!
Now to see if it beats out the EagleTac. Feels quality, but is a little bigger. In initial testing, the modes and beam are awesome.


----------



## Glock 22 (Mar 20, 2013)

My first EDC light was an 80 lumen Surefire E1B Backup about five years ago when I got into flashlights.


----------



## grinch27 (Mar 20, 2013)

Fenix LD 20


----------



## fortean101 (Mar 21, 2013)

My first true edc was a high cri hds which I still have but is now a warm XML in it. It is care worn but that is exactly what hds made them for, and I can use it with out fear of marking it now. It one tough light!


----------



## Burgess (Mar 22, 2013)

Great thread here !

:thumbsup:


In 1976, after college, i began to EDC carry a flashlight.

Turned out to be incredibly handy and useful, so i've been doing so ever since.




Started with Eveready 9215 penlight (2xAA), clipped inside my pants pocket.

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Eve...with-Black-Cap-and-Red-Button-Switch-2AA-1976

Just like this one shown in Link above. With the same Red push-button.



Continued with these (replacing 'em as necessary),
until purchasing my first Mini-Maglite (2xAA) in November 1984.


lovecpf


Here's my thread detailing my first Mini-Maglite. Hope you all read this !

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?141266-My-very-first-Mini-Mag-light&highlight=

_


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 23, 2013)

In my pre-CPF days, I carried around a 2xAA maglite in my rucksack and thought it was the best light ever... Until I went camping with it and it couldn't light up much in the forest. Once I discovered CPF, my first EDC was a SF E1L.


----------



## Slazmo (Mar 30, 2013)

My first was a Mag 2C torch amongst other that I cant remember - some may have been Duracell's or what not? Anyhow getting to smaller offerings - I got a AAA Maglite that was my much loved EDC back in 1996 through to early 2000's - then came the 2AA Maglite and then that lasted till maybe 2005 / 6 and a fair area of "meh" came to play. Recently eg 2010 I started to get back into torches in a unhealthy way and upon recently I purchased a 1AA Inova X1-GT as my EDC. I purchased a LED Lenser MT7 but well thats too big for anything other than spot lighting and taking out on a night hike. I recently tried Mag's Series 2 LED 2AA but thats what I like to call utilitarian and gets uses rarely but will be a BOB bag item & now I'll (being delivered as I type) have a Nightcore EA4 Pioneer to hold in my mits when I'm out and about.

I dont particularly want the most expensive torches - however want some of the better use and longer lasting offers out there. At the moment I am happy with what I have any my 2 x 2AA Mag's that have been upgraded with Nite Ize LED's and tail switches also.


----------



## morter (Apr 2, 2013)

My first true EDC is a Fenix LD10. I now have others, not enough, but I still find small flashlights around that size very convenient.


----------

